# Maybe I'm just overreacting...



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

My Sookie is 13 months and does the same thing to poor Phoenix. Constantly chewing his ears legs neck and Tail. I feel bad for him. She wants to play with him all the time. To be fair he usually asks for more. Ha ha! He will lift his lip or growl when he's had enough. But she usually ignores that. I sometimes stand between them to 'claim' him as mine. She gets it and leaves. Or I throw a toy and distract. She starts playing with me and/or the toy instead. That works great. Try redirecting. Most trainers will tell you more exercise is needed. Try longer walks or runs for a bit see if that helps too.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe he needs to refocus on you rather than the other dog?

I'd spend time with the dog on his own, in some sort of fun training. Agility, maybe?

Other than that, if you don't like it when he annoys the other dog, train something else. A few rounds of indoor fetch, followed by some stay practice, followed by a game of find-the-toy ... anything that is more fun that pestering the other dog. Or tether him to you so he can't. He might grow out of it, but if it bugs you, I'd teach him to do something else instead.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Energetic young dog, tolerant but achey older dog ... one thing I would be sure to do is find lots of canine playmates for Sebastian, to make sure he learns not all dogs will be as tolerant of rude behaviour as Jocko. He is likely to get himself into trouble if he plays this way with other dogs he meets.


----------

